

Ask YC: What to look for in a marketing person for employee 002? - bigtoga

So I'm a solo founder with a somewhat successful software video training startup (http://www.learnitfirst.com/). I've done the gamut from programming to some of the videos and the marketing but I'm "full" - I don't have time to focus on everything now and instead I need to pass off some tasks to someone else. I am actually very competent in Photoshop/Illustrator but my real talents are as a trainer and developer.<p>Now that I've decided that I need a marketing expert, I'm struggling with what specifically to advertise/look for? I'm looking in the range of a $60,000 salary and I can offer a bit of equity for the right person. The idea of a co-founder has occurred to me but, at this point, there is just too much history and success to hand a large percentage to someone without a personal investment of a sizeable amount.<p>What do you suggest I mention in my job reqs/ad/posting? Should I be verbose or quick and to the point? Verbose is good in that it weeds people out who don't meet the pre-reqs but "quick and to the point" is good in that, since I'm not 100% sure of what I'm looking for, I may put the wrong pre-reqs in a verbose post. Any advice?
======
bigtoga
Oh, and BTW - I need someone to do more web stuff such as SEO , SEM, PPC if
that matters.

